# طريقة عمل زيت السيروم للشعر



## souriant (1 أكتوبر 2012)

انا عايز شرح طريقة عمل زيت السيروم للشعر

لو ممكن


----------



## souriant (2 أكتوبر 2012)

up


----------



## محمد نهائي ملحم (10 نوفمبر 2012)

اخي طريقة على حد علمي هية 
1-غليسرين 50%
2-زيت طبي45%
3-زيت اللوز5%
خلطهون مع بعض صار عندك سيروم للشعر


----------



## ذرة الأكسجين (24 ديسمبر 2012)

اخى محمد نهائى الجلسرين مادة تذوب فى الماء ولا تذوب فى الزيت .

سيرم الشعر عبارة عن مزيج من السيليكون مع الزيت اللى تفضله


----------

